# Pop-ups



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

This maybe off topic slightly but I have today started to get pop-ups appearing when I am on the forum, is it me or something else??

Sorry if this is in the wrong place moderators


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I keep getting them aswell


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I keep getting them aswell


me to :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Popping up all over the damn place now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Download the Google Toolbar - it has a Pop Up Blocker built in. And its free.

http://toolbar.google.com/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> Download the Google Toolbar - it has a Pop Up Blocker built in. And its free.
> 
> http://toolbar.google.com/


Yes it is free and no/not many pop ups   iam over 2000 blocked


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

but yes - this is the right place to post this sort of thing 

Pop ups are something that Jae tries to keep on top of - they happen as part of the sponsor adverts (the dosh from which help to keep this place going).

We are (IIRC) not supposed to get any pop-up ones - but they do happen from time to time.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You'll need t let Jae know that there's pop-up's on the site or he won't realise.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I know little about computers but my brother dowloaded free on to my
PC something called Ad-aware, it has (so far) eliminated my pop up
problem.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I was just about to rant about this as well.

I've had two different popups on two different visits today.

Here's one of the offending url's

http://http.edge.ru4.com/smartserve/ad? ... on=1000&pr

Please someone sort it out, i thought popups were banned from here.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I;ve had that bloke Howard pop up!!! he gets everywhere.......


----------

